# Re-calibrate for Portrait/Landscape mode?



## pizzlewizzle (Jun 13, 2011)

I just installed liquid 2.6 and my phone is stuck in landscape mode... the only way to get it to go to portrait mode is if i un-click auto rotate... the second i click auto rotate it goes to landscape mode no matter what way i am holding my phone...I think i may of had the phone sideways the first time i started the phone up after the new rom and now it is stuck...

Is there anyway to recalibrate this setting or will i have to do a wipe/reinstall when i get home from work...thanks


----------



## SyNiK4L (Jun 7, 2011)

i dont see why turning it sideways when you first boot up would make a difference. but that is odd...did u try killing ur launcher and relaunching it as well? maybe clearing data on the launcher?


----------



## pizzlewizzle (Jun 13, 2011)

SyNiK4L said:


> i dont see why turning it sideways when you first boot up would make a difference. but that is odd...did u try killing ur launcher and relaunching it as well? maybe clearing data on the launcher?


I tried clearing data but it wasnt just the launcher... in display settings as soon as you clicked auto rotate it would switch to landscape and wouldn't go back to portrait...very weird

Even tried doing a wipe and a fresh install and still got the same problem...back on OMFGB for now thanks for your suggestions


----------

